

The Failed Attempt to Destroy GPS - jgrahamc
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2015/03/the-failed-attempt-to-destroy-early-gps/386656/?single_page=true

======
mkonecny
They lost me at "satellites receive signals from your phone". An entire
article on GPS and they can't even get the basic premise of how it works
correctly.

------
Terr_
> for an act of civil disobedience

Unilaterally _seeking out_ things that you dislike, breaking into where
they're kept, and smashing the shit out of them to the tune of millions of
dollars... That's way past mere "civil disobedience".

